# Cameron!



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I just flat out LOVE the look he's giving in this picture. More for comedic purposes than real, artistic photography. I'm just glad my auto-focus worked this time. lol

Anyway, I present Cameron. He's a bit of a tail biter (seen below), but it's healing up nicely so far. Here's to hoping he's too distracted with his new tank to even touch his tail. 

(Also as a precaution I took out that foxtail fake plant after the move. Looks good in the picture though)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pic!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I love that pic =]


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

aww... so cute!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

ahaha his face is adorable.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks,His expression is priceless.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## sebamd (Aug 2, 2010)

*Gorgeous and adorable boy! I see a proud pet parent there! *


----------



## rainbetta (Aug 3, 2010)

Cute, nice colors.


----------

